# First Specktra Tut: Green Machine/Putting on a Face



## wordfreak012 (Jul 9, 2007)

So, this may be the longest tut ever.
  Sorry ‘bout that, in advance. Hope y’all enjoy it, or find it helpful, or something.
  Feedback would be great!

  What I Used:

  Face:
  MAC Prep+Prime Skin
  Paula Dorf Oil-Free Foundation in Champagne
  ELF Tone-Correcting Concealer
  Loreal Translucence Loose Powder
  NARS Orgasm Blush
  ELF Bronzer
  Guerlain Meteorites Compact

  Eyes:
  MAC Paint in Bare Canvas
  MAC e/s in: Gorgeous Gold, Swimming, Humid, Club, and Magic Dust
  MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
  Dior DiorShow Mascara
  MAC Brow Powder in Maple/Charcoal
  MAC Brow Shader in Wheat

  Lips:
  MAC Lip Pencil in Spice
  MAC Lipstick in Style It Up
  Random Sparkly Pink Sheer Gloss







  I forgot to Take a picture, but the brushes I used were:
  NARS: 1, 6, 26, 7, 8, 3, 14, 12, 4, 5, 9, 2, bronzer brush
  Nameless Foundation Brush 

  Start wit yo naked face. Ick.




  Put your primer on [MAC Prep+Prime Skin] and blend





  Put Chapstick on So your lips don’t get nasty.





  Conceal! [E.L.F. Tone Correcting Concealer, NARS 07 Brush]





  Blend.









  Foundation Time! Yippee! [Paula Dorf Oil Free Foundation in Champagne]
  Use the stick in your foundation to put the foundation on your cheekbones, middle of your forehead, bridge of your nose, chin, and along your jawline. Then, using Nameless Foundation brush, blend it in.













  Done with foundation!





  Put a little loose powder on to set your foundation. [Loreal Translucense Loose Powder, NARS 01 Brush]









  Now Take your e/s Base [MAC Paint in Bare Canvas] and put it on your whole eye using your finger, and blend.

















  Take a Massive fluffy brush [NARS 04 brush] and apply sheer shimmery highlight shadow [MAC Magic Dust e/s] from lashline to browline.









  Now Take some Gorgeous Gold e/s, and pack it on to your Pencil-like brush [NARS 14, I think]




  Apply it on the inner ½ of your lid, and around your tearduct.





  Now it’s time to go swimming! [swimming e/s that is] Use a fluffy-ish brush to apply swimming to the out half of your lid, like so:









  Now get some humid e/s on your fluffy brush, and apply it on your outer corner, and start to create more of a shape for your shadow.





  Darken up your corner and crease with some club e/s [I think the good effect of club is lost with my camera, because it looked better and darker in person].  I used an angled brush here because it’s a little stiffer, and I think it helps with using a darker color.





  Now, you’re done with your shadow! Joy! 
  Now take your flat crème liner brush, and dip it in your fluidline.




  Line your upper and lower water lines








  Voila!





  Now take a fine-point liner brush, and get some more fluidline. Make a line across your upper lashline to give better definition. Usually, I’d make a wing or angle it or something, but I wasn’t feelin’ it tonight.









  At some point in here, I tapped some gorgeous gold over my browbone for some oomf.

  And back to the face [no, I didn’t forget mascara, that comes later].

  E.L.F. Bronzer, angled contour brush.
  Make a fish face, and place your brush at your temple, and pull it along the hollow in your cheek below your cheekbones, like so:









  I took a picture of what it looked like, but I looked insane, and the flash washed out the contour, so you’ll have to use your imagination.

  Take the same angled brush, and a highlight powder [I used Guerlain Meteorites], and apply along the top of your cheekbone, and the apple of your cheek.








  Also, put some highlight along the bridge of your nose…




  Your forehead…




  And your chin.





  Now take your bronzer/buffer brush…




  And blend!





  Time for some blush!
  Blush Brush + NARS Orgasm blush = Love




  Apply blush along your cheekbones and apples, over your highlight.
  Yes, when you take this picture, please attempt to imitate a baby with gas. It helps.





  Take your Spice lip pencil, and line your lips.




  Blend the line with your finger a little so it isn’t so harsh, and you don’t look like a chola.









  Apply Style It Up Lipstick with a brush [I’m actually using a pointed concealer brush here b/c it’s bigger and less stiff]





  Put some sparkly pink sheer gloss [mine has no name] over it for some pizzazz.





  Fill your brows using an angled brush [MAC Brow Powder in Maple/Charcoal], set them with MAC Brow Shader in Wheat









  MASCARA AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!













  Aaaaand…..YOU’RE DONE!!!! 
  At long last, you resemble a human being!

















  Just eyes:










And you thought it would never end!


----------



## n_c (Jul 9, 2007)

that was an awesome tut, very detailed...thanks!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh...I love it girl!!! thank you so much for take so many pictures (that's must be a lot of work), I have to get that PD foundation, your skin lookes so flawless..very nice job!!!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_Oh...I love it girl!!! thank you so much for take so many pictures (that's must be a lot of work), I have to get that PD foundation, your skin lookes so flawless..very nice job!!!_

 
thanks! yeah..it took a couple hours to do the makeup, and a couple more to type everything up, but what are days off for? lol.

the PD foundation is my second fave. foundation of all time [dior airflash being the first], it is the best liquid i've ever used, has stayed smooth and lovely even though i've had it for a year or so [i never need that much to do a whole face, so it lasts a really long time, but i also don't use it everyday], and in natural light, it looks completely natural and lovely. i highly reccomend it


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

i loved it.. you look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 9, 2007)

love the look!!!  beautiful.


----------



## starxrie1 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow i love this!!! please do more tuts!!! your skin is amazing! i want to buy both the concealer and foundation you used in this.


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jul 9, 2007)

thank you ladies!
i totally adore my foundation and concealer...whoever says the ELF face products are crap lies!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice tut!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 9, 2007)

beautiful  thank you!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 10, 2007)

Great job! It was a long tut, but necessary...I have all of these colors, so I'm going to try this!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 11, 2007)

I love this tutorial, i love the greens!! make another one please!!!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jul 11, 2007)

idk what my next tut will be, i'm open to suggestion.
thanks for the great feedback!


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

h
hahaa love the greens and crazy expressioN!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 13, 2007)

looks great! thanks sooooooo much!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial and your brows are PERFECT.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## entipy (Jul 13, 2007)

Great tutorial! Lots of pictures and lots of details! Just my style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Your make-up is very pretty!!


----------

